# Argon 18 bikes



## Mr. Finn (Aug 6, 2008)

Posted this in another forum recentley. Does anyone ride a bike from this company? Any personal experience or feedback?


----------



## kevlar1973 (Sep 22, 2005)

sure, what would you like to know? Is there a particular bike you are interested in?


----------



## Mr. Finn (Aug 6, 2008)

I am looking for a new bike in the next year and am starting early to research a lot. I have put these on the list of interest. I'm not sure which model to be looking at, lot of recreational riding, occasional 50-60 mile charity ride with friends. Looking for a bike that can do it all, Helium maybe?


----------



## kevlar1973 (Sep 22, 2005)

The Helium would be a great bike for that then, light enough, stiff enough but very comfortable. The Helium will be gone from the line-up next year and there will be all new Kryptons, Platinums and Gallium's. So I would expect that you would be looking more at a Krypton with an upspec'd parts kit or a basic spec'd Platinum. 

Other then that they are great bikes, really designed and built by racers who do a lot of testing to make sure that you get a bike that is comfortable, fits well, handles well and is reasonably light without getting silly light.


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

i've got a argon 18 radon- aluminum with carbon forks and rear stay. the ride isn't as bone jarring as you might expect from aluminum, because of the carbon, and feels somewhat light. it's very stable and not so quick turning- more stage geometry than crit. it does feel pretty stiff- but what do i know?


----------

